# Crosswords Anyone???



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's a site that has over 65 different types of crossword puzzles.



http://www.refdesk.com/crosswrd.html


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

_________________________________________________


> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *Here's a site that has over 65 different types of crossword puzzles.
> 
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________

thanx. i'd like to check it out.

i see you are from anaheim. i grew up in huntington beach where we could see disneyland fireworks on summer evenings.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi:

You're welcome and I hope you enjoy it. I live 5 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Thanks very much for that. Very interesting.

Looking for a rhyme? Take a look at this site.

http://www.rhymezone.com/

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

hi gjagg,

i was working one of those crosswords the other day and a pop-up ad took over the entire screen and told me to click on enter. the tool bar was gone, so i turned the computer off and re-booted. i'll have to work up some nerve before i go back to the crossword site!

tuppence2's rhyme site sounds interesting. i'll report back after i get a chance to check it out.

~c


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello contralto,

Have you got "Shoot The Messenger" loaded from Steve Gibson's site,
it stops these Windows Messenger spam pop-ups (note - not MSN Messenger). Take a look there.
Try his "Shields Up" while you are at the site.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

hi, penny,

yesterday i installed google toolbar and enabled the pop-up stopper. i will see how that works. i'll try to remember the steve gibson site as a plan b, if necessary.

i appreciate your input 

bye,

~c


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

penny,

i love the french quote in your signature my french has been quite neglected, but i think it refers to a day without laughter, right? 

~c


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello contralto,

Thank you.  Yes, that's right. What is a day without laughter, is the gist of it. You are clever! I don't speak French but love the sound of the language and the few words I know. Cedric is the person to ask about any French language queries.

Steve Gibsons site is a very good one on which to test the security of your computer.

Best wishes,
Bye,
Penny.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi contralto:

I'm sorry that link gave you problems. The Google Toolbar that Penny suggested should prevent any further popup nightmares. I don't use the Google Toolbar but have heard nothing but good reviews. I do use a another popup stopper though.

Hi Penny:

Glad you are enjoying the crossword link.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello GoJo,

The crossword site is excellent. I use Mozilla for browsing, not Internet Explorer, and it has its own pop-up blocker, so I don't get any problems. 

My sister got hit by a "nasty" the other day, where she couldn't stop hundreds of pop-ups all over her screen! Luckily here partner is computer-literate and sorted the problem for her.

Best wishes,
Bye,
Penny.


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

GoJo,

was able to do crosswords today sans pop-ups! thanx for posting this site, as i will have fun with it.


penny,

you're a good influence, as i ordered a french-english/english-french dictionary from amazon today. (i misplaced mine a few years ago.) i don't think i have any use for the rhyme site, as i am not poetic, but i am sure it is great for some. 

~c


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Contralto,

Excellent. Remember, if you want any help with your French ask Cedric - just send him a p.m. or post him a message.

Best of luck,

Just off to work - it's 5.56 p.m., with howling very cold winds and rain - hope it doesn't turn to snow and ice as in other parts of the country!

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi contralto:

You're welcome, great news about being popup free now.

Enjoy ...


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

hi GoJo and penny,

i find it hard to believe that only 3 people in this huge group enjoy crossword puzzles.

the weather is beautiful today in south georgia: chilly but sun shining brightly.

hope you are having great days and that today's crosswords aren't too tough.









~contralto


----------



## Paulbeau (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Contralto

If you go to http://www.refdesk.com/crosswrd.html be sure to try the "Crickler" puzzle. It's different and really puts the brain to work. You can also click on the MSNBC puzzle which is the one puzzle that I do each day. The same puzzle is available at the MSNBC web page and I find it's the same puzzle but looks differently. Try both.

paulbeau


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

thanx, paulbeau!

i just enjoyed the msnbc puzzle. nice of you to mention it.

~contralto


----------



## houseworksux (Oct 16, 2003)

This is great! Now another site to spend my hours not doing housework! 

Thanks for the link (and my grandma thanks you too! she is crossword crazy)

Emma


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome :up:


----------



## contralto (Jan 21, 2004)

____________________________________________________


> _Originally posted by Paulbeau:_
> *Hi Contralto
> 
> If you go to http://www.refdesk.com/crosswrd.html be sure to try the "Crickler" puzzle. It's different and really puts the brain to work. You can also click on the MSNBC puzzle which is the one puzzle that I do each day. The same puzzle is available at the MSNBC web page and I find it's the same puzzle but looks differently. Try both.
> ...


____________________________________________________

hi crossworders,

did anyone else try the crickler puzzle that paulbeau recommended? try it, as you might like it! i think it is a lot of fun.

~contralto


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for point me to the Crickler site. I was very lucky and solved the 2/10 puzzle. It's a interesting approach to
puzzle-solving. Now the NYTimes puzzle will have to wait
until I solve my daily "Crickler".
Iagoman


----------

